# PCM oder Bitstream was klingt bzw. ist besser?



## Viking30k (25. Februar 2016)

Also ich nutze ein Yamaha RX-V 1800 mit Teufel System 5 THX Select welches ich auf 7.1 aufgerüstet habe. meine Ps4 hatte ich immer auf standard eingestellt das war PCM ich hatte immer das Gefühl das klingt schlecht^^

Aus Zufall habe ich dann erst raus gefunden das die auf PCM Steht habe sie Probeweise auf Bitstream gestellt und es klingt gleich eine ganze Ecke besser.

So nun habe ich gelesen PCM sei besser ist dem so oder liegt es am AVR das er bei mir mit Bitstream besser klingt?


----------



## sunshine1211 (25. Februar 2016)

PCM überträgt nur 2 Kanäle, Bitstream  Mehrkanal(Dolbi Digital,DTS THX)


----------



## Viking30k (25. Februar 2016)

Dann ist Bitstream aber doch die bessere Wahl


----------



## Klinge Xtream (25. Februar 2016)

sunshine1211 schrieb:


> PCM überträgt nur 2 Kanäle, Bitstream  Mehrkanal(Dolbi Digital,DTS THX)



Meine PS3 kann aber über HDMI per PCM 5.1 (bis hoch zu 7.1)!
Mein PC hängt auch per HDMI am Yamaha AVR und macht per PCM 5.1!
Bitte keine Falschaussagen/Halbwissen hier im Forum verbreiten.

Bitstream kannst du für Filme aktivieren, aber zum zocken ist PCM die richtige Wahl.
2 Kanäle unkomprimiert ist das worauf SPDIF(optisch) limitiert ist.


----------



## sunshine1211 (25. Februar 2016)

das ist kein Halbwissen oder Falschaussage,pcm überrägt in der regel nur 2 Kanäle möglich das es bei Dir über Lpcm gesteuert wird lpcm überträgt bis zu 8 Kanäle..


----------



## Venom89 (25. Februar 2016)

sunshine1211 schrieb:


> das ist kein Halbwissen oder Falschaussage,pcm überrägt in der regel nur 2 Kanäle möglich das es bei Dir über Lpcm gesteuert wird lpcm überträgt bis zu 8 Kanäle..



Doch das ist Halbwissen. Dieses Halbwissen trifft auf Koax/Toslink zu aber nicht auf HDMI.

PCM -> unkomprimiert 

Bitstream -> komprimiert

Im bitstream sind aber noch viele Informationen vorhanden die es bei PCM nicht gibt zB Dynamik.

HD ist nicht alles


----------



## Viking30k (25. Februar 2016)

Hm also ich finde mit Bitstream klingen die Games noch mal besser also Dynamischer finde ich daher lasse ich es so ^^

hatte bei PCM eher das Gefühl eine mp3 zu hören die eine schlechte Qualität hat^^


----------



## nonamez78 (25. Februar 2016)

Bitstream sagt doch technisch erstmal überhaupt nichts über das Format aus? Es geht lediglich darum, dass ein Datenstrom unverarbeitet von A nach B geschickt wird, So waren z.B. die gefloppten SA-CDs (von Sony) auf Bitstream Basis.
Die SA-CDs beinhalteten damals eine Übertragungsart, welche PCM gar nicht so unähnlich war.

Es gibt direkt erstmal zwei Ansätze für das Ergebnis einer Abtastung:

- Jede Abtastung beinhaltet des Wert eines unabhängigen Balken (eine Abtastung = ein Wert)
- Jede Abtastung beinhaltet den Unterschied zum Wert davor

Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere nutzte der Bitstream der SA-CDs die zweite Variante, PCM (CDs, Wave, ...) nutzt Variante 1.

In wie weit nun "euer" Bitstream komprimiert ist, weiss ich nicht. Per Definition ist es das aber nicht (unbedingt).


----------



## Zappaesk (2. März 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Die SA-CDs beinhalteten damals eine Übertragungsart, welche PCM gar nicht so unähnlich war.



Das stimmt so nicht. Das DSD Format, das die SACD nutze (und auch heute noch nutzt) ist etwas völlig anderes als PCM. Bei PCM (in der Audiotechnik) wird eine Übertragung mit vielen Quantisierungsstufen (üblich sind für Musik 8, 16, 24, 32 bit) und einem an die obere Grenzfrequenz gekoppelten Takt übertragen (z.B.: 16bit /44,1 kHz als CD Format --> obere Grenzfrequenz 22,05kHz). Bei DSD wird dagegen nur mit einem Bit quantisiert, dafür aber mit einer Samplingrate von 2,8MHz (oder einem Vielfachen davon). 

Die beiden von dir genannten Ansätze sind aber richtig.

Beide Verfahren sind, wenn man vergleichbare Datenraten heranzieht, klanglich gleichwertig. DSDhat theoretisch ein paar Vorteile, die kommen aber nicht zum tragen, weil sie eben wirklich bloß theoretischer Natur sind und DSD daran krankt, das es nicht bearbeitet werden kann. D.h. native DSD Aufnahmen gibt es praktisch nicht und so kann der evtl. vorhandene Vorteil auch nicht wirklich zum tragen kommen. Generell wird die Klangqualität in beiden Fällen eher von der Aufnahme limitiert als von der Technik - die allermeisten Aufnahmen sind halt eher suboptimal!

Im High-End Bereich lebt das Format gerade wieder auf, es gibt mittlerweile eine Reihe von DACs, die beides können. Mal sehen wie sich das noch entwickelt. Eigentlich ist es Schwachsinn ein Format ohne wirkliche Vorteile am Leben zu halten - aber für die Industrie vlt. eine Möglichkeit den gesättigten Markt mit neuen Geräten zu beliefern... Ich brauchs nicht!


----------

